# Fishing Sakakawea in the second week in june



## duff235 (Apr 11, 2004)

I am fishing Lake sakakawea the second week in june. Staying at Indian hills resort. I was wondering if ya could give some info on were to catch the walleyes at this time of year. Live bait or do we crank?
And at what depth and what colors? I am assuming slow trolling with bottom bouncers and a crowlers or a minnow. Any info would be great. If ya are at indian hill at the same time as me. Their is Always beer in my cooler lol .
Any info would be great, read up on lake and sounds like a world class fishery cant wait to try. :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

duff, will Indian Hills have boat access this June? Only been there once and it was years ago when it still rained in ND. You guessed it.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Douglas and Stinke Bays are usually good that time of year.


----------



## hydro (Mar 5, 2004)

The water level will be extremely low on the lake as you probably know. I have fished alot in the area around Indian Hills and the key is to fish the major points, preferably where he old river channel comes close to the shore. Use a contour map to plan before getting on the lake and then run from point to point using your electronics to spot fish. If you don't see anything on your electronics, move to the next point. Jigs or Lindy rigs worked extremely slow on these areas works well, but my favorite is a bottom bouncer and a bare snell with probably a bead or two for color. Work it slow and vertical. Tip everything with either minnows or crawlers.
Crankbaits can work extremely well during this time as well. Shadraps or Smithwick Rattlin Rogues have been very, very good for me in the past, but let the fish tell you what they want.
Great fishing!!!


----------



## duff235 (Apr 11, 2004)

Thank ya for the info :beer: thank you very much will try . thanks again
:beer:


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

Feel free to come back and post...


----------

